# Minimum  Ceiling  Heights  In  Electrical  Rooms



## north star

*$ 0 0 0*

Do Electrical Rooms have a minimum ceiling height requirement ?

What dictates the ceiling heights, ...the height of the electrical

equipment installed, ...other ?

*0 0 0 $*


----------



## mark handler

In California there is a  Cal/OSHA - Title 8 Requirement

Subchapter 5. Electrical Safety Orders

Headroom. The minimum headroom of working space about service equipment, switchboards, panelboards and motor control centers, which require manual operation or where there are energized parts exposed at any time, shall be as follows:

(1) For installations built before May 5, 2008 6 feet 3 inches (1.91 m).

(2) For installations built on or after May 5, 2008 6 feet 6 inches (1.98 m), except that where the electrical equipment exceeds 6.5 feet (1.98 m) in height, the minimum headroom may not be less than the height of the equipment.


----------



## mark handler

I found this for you it will give you a starting point

http://www.ct.gov/dcs/lib/dcs/office_of_education_and_data_management_files/sp_10_electrical_code_requirements_-_4up.pdf


----------



## north star

*@ : 0 : @*



Article 404.8 in the NEC limits the height of the switches & ocpd's to

6' - 7" A.F.F.

Could an electrical panel be installed in a room with a ceiling height of

3', ...4', ...other ?........Also, if an electrical panel were installed at

in a room \ space with a very low ceiling height, would this violate any

other codes ?  

Thanks !

*@ : 0 : @*


----------



## mark handler

Section 110.26 is divided into six subsections identified as (A) through (F). Section 110.26(A) defines the required height, width and depth of working space according to the voltage and type of equipment being considered

Height of working space is measured from the grade, floor, or platform, and is required to be at least 6.5 feet or the height of the equipment, whichever is greater. If there is electrical equipment that is associated with the electrical system located above or below a piece of equipment, it is allowed to extend no more than 6 inches into the required working space.

There are two exceptions to the base requirement for height of working space.

The first is for existing dwelling units, where panelboards, or service equipment, that do not exceed 200 amperes are allowed in working space that is less than 6.5 feet.

The second exception is new to the 2011 NEC and states that meters that are installed in meter sockets shall be permitted to extend beyond the other equipment, but the meter socket is still required to follow the rules of this section.


----------



## my250r11

This may help, both IBC 09 & 12 state:

1208.2 Minimum ceiling heights. Occupiable spaces, habitable spaces and corridors shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm). Bathrooms, toilet rooms, kitchens, storage rooms and laundry rooms shall be permitted to have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).

Exceptions:

1. In one- and two-family dwellings, beams or girders spaced not less than 4 feet (1219 mm) on center and projecting not more than 6 inches (152 mm) below the required ceiling height.

2. If any room in a building has a sloped ceiling, the prescribed ceiling height for the room is required in one-half the area thereof. Any portion of the room measuring less than 5 feet (1524 mm) from the finished floor to the ceiling shall not be included in any computation of the minimum area thereof.

3. Mezzanines constructed in accordance with Section 505.1.

1208.2.1 Furred ceiling. Any room with a furred ceiling shall be required to have the minimum ceiling height in two-thirds of the area thereof, but in no case shall the height of the furred ceiling be less than 7 feet (2134 mm).


----------



## my250r11

IMO... The IBC over rides the NEC being the most restrictive so 7ft. min. ceiling ht.


----------



## north star

*= * = * =*



my250r11,

Typically, the electrical rooms do not meet the definition of 

a Habitable Room or an Occupiable Space.

Thanks !

*= * = * =*


----------



## mark handler

north star said:
			
		

> Typically, the electrical rooms do not meet the definition of
> 
> a Habitable Room or an Occupiable Space.
> 
> Thanks ![/


Correct....


----------



## my250r11

Yep, my bad thanks guys...tend to forget that once in a while LOL opcorn


----------



## skipharper

No requirement


----------



## Filthy McNasty

See 110.26(A)(3).  The correct answer is 6-1/2 feet, as someone else pointed out.  But code allows more headroom if the equipment is taller than 6.5-feet.


----------



## mark handler

My250rl
An electrical room is not a habitable room and the building code sections Do Not apply


----------



## Filthy McNasty

The electrical code does apply.

See 110.26(A)(3). The correct answer is 6-1/2 feet. But code allows more headroom if the equipment is taller than 6.5-feet.


----------



## mark handler

Filthy McNasty said:


> The electrical code does apply.
> See 110.26(A)(3). The correct answer is 6-1/2 feet. But code allows more headroom if the equipment is taller than 6.5-feet.



See the fifth post in this thread.....


----------



## Filthy McNasty

So are you correcting yourself then?  Clearly a dwelling has "habitable" rooms in which the "building" codes could apply.  I've seen dwellings with electrical panels in kitchens, living rooms, and bedrooms...


----------



## cda

I wonder if someone is related to Conarb


----------



## mark handler

Filthy McNasty said:


> So are you correcting yourself then?  Clearly a dwelling has "habitable" rooms in which the "building" codes could apply.  I've seen dwellings with electrical panels in kitchens, living rooms, and bedrooms...


NO
I clearly Quoted and Noted the NEC


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> I wonder if someone is related to Conarb


No Just someone that does not read others posts
New-Guy syndrome.


----------



## Shobhita-S

Not sure about minimum ceiling heights in electrical rooms but after reading this article, I hope will  feel satisfy  http://evstudio.com/minimum-room-sizes-and-minimum-ceiling-heights/


----------

